# Wheat bran?



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok so I went to holland and barret today for my usual 1kg tub whole peanut butter. :bounce:

Also was looking at getting some ground oats, I came across 'wheat bran'

£1.38 for 750g

200cal -Per 100g:

Pro-14

Carbs-26 (3g of which are sugars)

Fat-5

FIBRE-36

Those figures don't look too bad as bulking atm.

Does any use these aswell as/instead of oats.

Probably to be used with oats just to bump the cals.

Tbh it looks like 'ready brek' lol


----------

